# Paphiopedilum tigrinum



## krisk (Jan 11, 2022)

Another species I’ve been told people find challenging to grow. I don’t find they present any challenge and are reliable flowerers. This one is 7 years from flask 2 days ago. You’re looking at around 4 years to flower from flask, mind you this was a large seedling. Also pictured is a few seedlings from a few years ago.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 11, 2022)

well done. How do you grow it?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 11, 2022)

I agree. Very well done


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 11, 2022)

Beautiful !


----------



## krisk (Jan 11, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> well done. How do you grow it?



They are out in the shade house. 70% roof, 50% sides. I put up a 50% white over the top in summer. So they are in quite bring light compared to many Paphs. I use an open small to medium bark which is damp during the growing season.On a really hot day I’d water 2-3 times. In winter I hardly water at all. Fertiliser is added to the water via venturi.


----------



## Ray (Jan 11, 2022)

I may be wrong about this, but the general impression I get is that, as seedlings, Paph. tigrinum is pretty sensitive, getting less so as it matures.

I'd love to hear others' thoughts on that.


----------



## LadySlipper (Jan 11, 2022)

Beautiful, green thumb. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krisk (Jan 11, 2022)

Ray said:


> I may be wrong about this, but the general impression I get is that, as seedlings, Paph. tigrinum is pretty sensitive, getting less so as it matures.
> 
> I'd love to hear others' thoughts on that.



I suspect that may come about if people don’t observe seasons. They have an active wet season and a rest period. I wouldn’t recommend trying to deflask in or approaching the cooler months. Seedling survival for me is near 100%. Very occasionally one won’t make it for who knows what reason. This would typically occur in the first few months. I wouldn’t say they are a super slow species, but certainly longer than something like villosum which you can flower in only a couple years. Some of the big multi florals would take longer. I find they grow better out of flask than in flask. Probably because of their high light requirements which are hard to cater for in a lab.


----------



## krisk (Jan 12, 2022)

Slightly nicer photo.‘I only do phone photos these days, can’t be bothered with all the expensive camera gear


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 12, 2022)

What a wonderful flower!!!


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 12, 2022)

Can I ask about source?


----------



## krisk (Jan 12, 2022)

dodidoki said:


> Can I ask about source?



I'm not entirely sure, I think the pod originated from a friend of a friend. The cross is 'Charge Up' x 'Cat's Meow' AM/AOS


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 12, 2022)

Stunning!


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## dodidoki (Jan 12, 2022)

krisk said:


> I'm not entirely sure, I think the pod originated from a friend of a friend. The cross is 'Charge Up' x 'Cat's Meow' AM/AOS


Thanks.I just asked because i think it has awardable potential.🎖 Some expert will agree, I hope.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 12, 2022)

Great flower and congrats to your growing success. Well done !


----------



## krisk (Jan 12, 2022)

dodidoki said:


> Thanks.I just asked because i think it has awardable potential.🎖 Some expert will agree, I hope.



I don't show any of my plants these days. Too many politics. But I know a few judges to ask.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 12, 2022)

Love the flowers. And thanx for that cultural tip. I wasn’t aware of the seasonality part. Might explain issues with repotting at the wrong time of year…. 

If I recall , orchid zome had some grex using meow.


----------



## krisk (Jan 12, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> Love the flowers. And thanx for that cultural tip. I wasn’t aware of the seasonality part. Might explain issues with repotting at the wrong time of year….
> 
> If I recall , orchid zome had some grex using meow.



No worries. I see a lot of people trying to heat them too. Mine are subjected to a very large temperature range. Maybe in cold climates it's necessary, but certainly not in any climate that doesn't get regular frost.

It seems that clone has origins in the US.


----------



## krisk (Jan 13, 2022)

Pictorial of repotting an advanced seedling. The media has broken down too much over a few years so it’s all removed and put in a bigger pot to accomodate root growth.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 13, 2022)

Nice roots!
I did hear on this forum that they like to be treated a bit like cattleyas as regards light and seasonality,
David


----------



## spiranthes (Jan 13, 2022)

krisk said:


> No worries. I see a lot of people trying to heat them too. Mine are subjected to a very large temperature range. Maybe in cold climates it's necessary, but certainly not in any climate that doesn't get regular frost.
> 
> It seems that clone has origins in the US.


Yes, ' Cat's Meow' is my plant and was awarded in 1992. It's amazing to me that it's siblings are showing up around the world. 
Cathy


----------



## krisk (Jan 14, 2022)

spiranthes said:


> Yes, ' Cat's Meow' is my plant and was awarded in 1992. It's amazing to me that it's siblings are showing up around the world.
> Cathy



Do you still have the original plant?


----------



## spiranthes (Jan 14, 2022)

Yes, it's a good grower but have to very careful of sheath not getting wet.


----------



## emydura (Jan 14, 2022)

That is a wonderful flower. Top quality. The cross comes from Sam Tsui. 

Never really seen this plant available for sale here.


----------



## krisk (Jan 14, 2022)

emydura said:


> That is a wonderful flower. Top quality. The cross comes from Sam Tsui.
> 
> Never really seen this plant available for sale here.



Kevin Western sells them, but infrequently


----------



## krisk (Jan 14, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Nice roots!
> I did hear on this forum that they like to be treated a bit like cattleyas as regards light and seasonality,
> David



Tricky one. Yes they are growing with things like my Cattleya coccinea, but the Brazilian rock species would need much higher light. If I could find my expensive light meter I’d take a measurement for you but I can’t find it


----------



## krisk (Jan 16, 2022)

Second flower fully open now. I did some measurements. Now sure how it compares with others


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 16, 2022)

it really is nice


----------



## GuRu (Jan 16, 2022)

Lovely ones !


krisk said:


> .......I did some measurements.......


Just for the protocol....you measure in the metric system m/cm in Down Under.


----------



## krisk (Jan 16, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Lovely ones !
> 
> Just for the protocol....you measure in the metric system m/cm in Down Under.



There is another system?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 16, 2022)

krisk said:


> There is another system?


Not in the civilised world.............LOL


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 22, 2022)

Good awardable size.


----------



## krisk (Jan 27, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Good awardable size.



I’m hoping it will improve with age


----------



## bulolo (Jan 27, 2022)

Wow so nice!


----------

